# Our Blue Roan Colt



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw he's so cute, I love his coloring!!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Aww, thanks...me too!


----------



## SpanishxXmustangXxLover (Jul 19, 2008)

He is adorable! His color is to die for!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

SpanishxXmustangXxLover said:


> He is adorable! His color is to die for!


LOL, thanks...ya don't run across that color everyday! I wish
we could keep him, but having someone break him for us would be expensive I bet.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

He's gorgeous, I have a soft spot for blue roans.

And I love that bunny in your avatar pic!!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Remali said:


> He's gorgeous, I have a soft spot for blue roans.
> 
> And I love that bunny in your avatar pic!!


Me too, they are just so pretty!

LOL, thanks!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

He is so cute


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

awe, he's a cutie! he'd fit right in with Booger, I'll take him! lol


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

OMG Brit he is sooo pretty!!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

I love this color *-*


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

BLUE ROAN!?! YOu're kdding me right? I love Blue Roan and that horse looks absolutly gorgeous When can I pick him up? I'll take hiom for free thanks, I hope that includes hay, vet billy, transportation, feed, dentist, tack....

Lol, kidding. But seriously, if I could, I would. I love that colour and you should be very happy with yourself for owning such a good boy.

Good luck on selling him.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, he's definately a rare gem in our hearts. I am
actually considering trading him now for something that is 
already green or well broken, and I've had some pretty good offers.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! I'd bet, with that colour, he'd get you some pretty nice green horses!


----------



## Jamie Anne (Jul 22, 2008)

What a cutie!!


----------



## shawty11166 (Jul 23, 2008)

this is my fav color!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

^^^
I second that. Well, one of my favs anyways


----------

